# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  يا رائحة الطابون

## دموع الغصون

*يا رائحة الطابون












هل يرجع فرن الطابون إلى سابق عهده..؟ وبصورة معاصرة وجديدة.
:”ساق الله ايام فرن الطابون ورائحة خبزه، وذكريات شوي زغاليل الحمام، صباحية للعرسان على نار قلبها عشق الطابون وتجمهر الاطفال؛ بانتظار خروج البيض او البطاطا المشوية”. .. وتعيد الحاجة كرمة الحسين ما حملته ذاكرتها ”البركة في خبز الطابون” وانها فارقت البيوت مع انتهاء العمل اليومي على اعداد وتهيئة فرن الطابون، الذي كان يعتبر عنصرا أساسيا من عناصر تكوين البيت في القرية الاردنية وفي الريف، ونسجت حوله أساطير وحكايات ومن وجوده نحتت أمثال شعبية وقيم اجتماعية.
فما هو .. هذا الطابون؟ 
”كنا ونحن أطفال نحب أن نجلس بالقرب من فرن الطابون المصنوع من الطين المتماسك والمضاف له التبن أو القَصل وهي سيقان سنابل القمح المدروسة، وتصنع على شكل نصف كرة على أرض صلبة وبابه من الأعلى على شكل دائري، ويكون داخل غرفة صغيرة لحماية هيكل الفرن والنار من الأمطار أو الرياح أو برودة الهواء، لأنه يعتمد على وقود الجمر أو الرماد الساخن والذي يسمى (الجَلة) وهو روث البهائم وبالذات الأبقار.
”تكون حجرة الطابون دافئة ومحببة في فصل الشتاء، حارة جدا في الصيف؛ اذ كنا نتجمع على رائحة شواء الزغاليل أو الدجاج التي تعد للغوالي والأحبة، وكان لنا البيض والبطاطا المشوية في الرماد، وفي حجرة الفرن وحوله يتم تناقل قصص وأخبار وأسرار القرية بين النساء اللواتي ينتظرن نضوج الخبز”.
فالطابون ”دافئ شتاء يشكل ملاذا طيبا لمن يطرده والده من البيت، الطابون كان يتيح لبعض الشباب، الذين يجعلون طريقهم من أمام الخبازات، ليختلسوا نظرة من صبية حضرت مع أمها بحجة تعلم صنع الخبز، لكنه كان يسمع من بعض النساء العجائز، تلك الكلمة المشهورة أخس.. ويطلق عليه الختيارية ”أبو الطوابين”. وتصف الحاجة الحسين حرارة الطابون ”غالبا يكون كل داخل الفرن مغمورا بالرماد الحار أو الجمر حتى الغطاء العلوي ليلا ونهارا وصيفا وشتاءً.
صنع خبز الطابون في الغالب يكون في أوقات الفجر أو قبيل المساء والنساء الخبازات يستعملن قطعة منبسطة من الخشب بطول حوالي 60 75- سم، وتسمى هذه الخشبة (مُقحار أو مِقحار) ومع الاستعمال تصبح نحيفة سوداء اللون صلبة وجافة جدا لذلك وجدت النساء فيها خير تمثيل لذم الفتاة النحيفة السمراء.. فتقول النساء عنها - مثل المقحار… ولا يزال منظر الخبز لحظة خروجه من الطابون ورائحته التي لا تفارق الحواس مدار حديث الجدات لحظة تذمرهن من الخبز التجاري الذي يصفنه بانه لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع.
هذا هو تراث بيوت القرية الذي اختفى؛ تتمنى الجدات وحتى الرجال عودته لكن ازدحام الاحياء وخروج المرأة للعمل وطلب الراحة جعله يختفي وتختفي معه تلك الرائحة الطيبة..*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*رائحة الخبز المنبعثة من الطابون لا مثيل لها 
لكن بالفعل هذا النوع من التراث الجميل اختفى الان*

----------


## (dodo)

يا سلام على الطابون بس احنا لسا ما اختفى من عنا تقريبا لانها جدتي  بتعمل منه احيانا 

يسلمو دموع  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل بتذكر هالشي بدرجة كبيرة وكانت ولا احلى من هيك ايام 

حتى كنا نحس بالبساطه بحياتنا مافي تعقيد فيها 

ياريت ترجع هالايام 


مشكورة دموع

----------

